# Phasmids



## MANTIS DUDE (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello!

I haven't posted in quite a while due to success with my last and first batch of mantids, but I've recently grown highly interested in phasmids of all sorts! I was wondering if any experts could advise me on a good starting species, I have been personally looking at heteropteryx dilatata, but I'm still not sure! Any tips would be awesomeful (don't you just love fake words).

Thanks!!


----------



## DannyN (Jun 15, 2010)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Hello!
> 
> I haven't posted in quite a while due to success with my last and first batch of mantids, but I've recently grown highly interested in phasmids of all sorts! I was wondering if any experts could advise me on a good starting species, I have been personally looking at heteropteryx dilatata, but I'm still not sure! Any tips would be awesomeful (don't you just love fake words).
> 
> Thanks!!


Pink wingeds and indians make good starters. H. dilatata is considered an advanced species so I wouldnt recommend it. I personally love phyllium but they too are a bit more advanced. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## anzelmas (Jul 12, 2010)

Medauroidea Extradentata and Eurycantha Calcarata are also easy species to keep and good for beginners.


----------

